

Network card rootkit offers extra stealth (2010) - ChrisCinelli
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/network_card_rootkit/

======
ChrisCinelli
This is what back in 2010... I wonder if this is the kind of things are out
there today and we just do not see them.

